# Prayer help



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey- I had a prayer request. My bro was laid off earlier this year. The job market is difficult right now. He has a phone interview on Tueday. Just some extra prayers for Rebel's Hope's brother would be much appreciated. Thankx.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will pray he gets the job....................Rebel's Hope's brother ray: ray:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Prayers for your brother, my brother was in the same situation not that long ago and now he lives in GA with his wife and his 3 year old daughter and soon to a baby boy, he lived here in Ohio before moving to Georgia in November 2007.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My thoughts are with your brother - times are tough now for alot of us - good luck to him and please let us know!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: ray: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Praying that all works out and soon ray:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the prayers. He was passed his first interview and it went well. He is going to a face to face soon. I hope that it goes as well, and that they offer a deal he can accept. Any additional prayers or good thoughts or well wishing would be much appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wahoo: congrats on the 1st interview,,that is wonderful..........


face to face................ I pray that it will be another :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo congrats to him for the first phase of interviewing - keep it up and our thoughts go out to him and his family


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. One step at a time.

My son was worried about everything several months ago, tht is why he went ahead and joined the Air Force.


----------

